

Google Has Figured Out How to Halt The Ravages of Time - bhartzer
http://searchengineland.com/timing-is-everything-how-google-staged-a-benevolent-smear-campaig-93106

======
sp332
posted yesterday, not much discussion
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3002009>

